# Power Steering Leak



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i have a 99 altima gle,it seems the hose under the fluid resevoir is leaking,what i need to know is when i look this part up online,it want to pull up the WHOLE HOSE FROM RESERVOIR TO PUMP,there are 2 clamps under the reservoir holding the small black hose thats leaking-does just the rubber part of the hose come off,i presume it does,but im confused by trying to find the small hose,or do i have to change the whole long metal hose to the pump-CANT EVEN SEE MY PUMP-im not going there-HELP


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Nissan only sells the whole assembly, yes it sucks. I only needed a 2 foot section on a titan and the parts department said nissan sells whole hoses only. Yes power steering hoses on Nissan's suck....


----------

